# SPINOFF: Porn Debate Full Circle - FOR WOMEN



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Ok...I just HAVE to ask the Final Question about Porn use, now for women...

Women, would YOU be ok with your partners looking at porn, as long as it didn't affect your relationship negatively in any way...? So, if your guy was into you, loved you, was sexually exciting and available, caring, helpful, etc, but still looked at porn sometimes (and masturbated if he wanted to)...however, he never used porn as a replacement for your sexual relationship...would that be ok...?? 

And please NO answers like, he shouldn't need to.

ONLY if it would be ok with you or not, and WHY (or why not)...


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

I will answer for myself first...

YES, it would absolutely be ok with me. 
And I think my perspective is very relevant, because you could maybe say that I lost my sex life with my STBX because he wanted porn more than me.

But the way I see it is...HE was the problem, NOT the porn. HE cut me out of his sexual experiences and excitement. If he didn't have porn, it would have been something else. He was selfish and secretive with his sexual feelings and arousal, but it wasn't porn that made him that way.

In fact, in the beginning of his porn use, it was great because it kept him in a more sexual frame of mind, and I benefited from that by having more sex!!! Also, I wanted him to do whatever he wanted to be turned on...I didn't feel like I had the right to rule over HIS sexual nature and I wanted to support his choices for himself sexually. I wanted him to choose ME, but if he didn't, I had to accept that and decide what to do for myself about it. (And that's what ended up happening)

I don't understand the women who see porn use as a threat or cheating by their partners. I don't believe most men are fantasizing about the specific WOMEN when they watch - I think men find the sexual acts and images stimulating and exciting, and I don't think there is anything wrong with that. 

I believe that it's best to not use porn as a replacement for your partner and your sexual relationship.
But I also believe porn can be looked at by most men without being a problem for them, and in that case, I wouldn't mind at all!

(*Just because these are MY views doesn't mean that I judge anyone who disagrees or has different views!!*)


----------



## firefairy (May 21, 2012)

Honestly, I enjoy watching porn occasionally and I wouldn't care if he does or doesn't.. I just don't want to know about it! If it was an open topic and I knew that he watched porn I think it would get in my head and make me feel insecure and uncomfortable. I think some things don't need to be discussed as long as they are not creating issues in the relationship or leading to infedility.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I don't really qualify to answer this because my dating was prior to 24/7 internet porn. I imagine most guys I dated looked at magazines at movies sometimes, but I know it wasn't their focus in life. I did have one who used to talk about it before we were dating when he was married. It made me uncomfortable but I didn't really let him know that.

He was a close friend and we dated a while which was a mistake for me, even though he was serious about me. I broke up with him and he married this other woman who had been after him and I later found out when she started a blog that they were going to swinging couples events. And I was so glad I didn't let the relationship go any further than I did. I mean I've certainly tried just about everything but I can't imagine just going to some event knowing you were going to have sex with some random couple. Eww.

I don't really think two of the guys I was in love with were into porn and spent much time on it. I mean I'm sure both of them had seen it, just as I had, but they just had other things on their minds. Music.

Once I went to a party in probably 1980 or thereabouts where there were banks of monitors set up playing porn movies. The guys throwing the party real young local band guys, and at least two of them were bisexual. I knew them all really well and still know one today. I think it was because they were young that they thought that was so cool plus they just liked setting up their equipment.

I do remember one of the films had one of my favorite songs of the time in it, Wall of Voodoo, Call of the West. One of the guys who threw that party ended up being an event DJ all these decades.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I don't really qualify to answer this because my dating was prior to 24/7 internet porn. I imagine most guys I dated looked at magazines at movies sometimes, but I know it wasn't their focus in life. I did have one who used to talk about it before we were dating when he was married. It made me uncomfortable but I didn't really let him know that.
> 
> He was a close friend and we dated a while which was a mistake for me, even though he was serious about me. I broke up with him and he married this other woman who had been after him and I later found out when she started a blog that they were going to swinging couples events. And I was so glad I didn't let the relationship go any further than I did. I mean I've certainly tried just about everything but I can't imagine just going to some event knowing you were going to have sex with some random couple. Eww.
> 
> ...


Well, I think your perspective IS relevant, and I'd love to hear how you would answer if you WERE dating or involved with someone...especially because you come from that generation before mine!

NO judgement, whatever your views, but I'd love to have you add them to the discussion!!


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Yes, I am fine with that set of parameters. I know my boyfriend masturbates sometimes. He's not a porn watcher as he's in his 50's and it's always young women and he has daughters and the whole idea just skeeves him out. LOL But I have no problem with it (meaning masturbation.) Hell, half the time he tells me about it anyway.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, it's hard to answer because I'm not convinced porn use _wouldn't_ have a negative effect on our sex life.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

LisaDiane said:


> Well, I think your perspective IS relevant, and I'd love to hear how you would answer if you WERE dating or involved with someone...especially because you come from that generation before mine!
> 
> NO judgement, whatever your views, but I'd love to have you add them to the discussion!!


I just wouldn't want them to be doing it regularly. I want them to have something more on their mind and better ways to spend their time. And I want them to be aware of the exploitation problems.

I have no issue with masturbation on its own.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Livvie said:


> Well, it's hard to answer because I'm not convinced porn use _wouldn't_ have a negative effect on our sex life.


Hmm...THAT'S an interesting thought...!


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

No, I wouldn't choose a partner who believes that pornography is an acceptable addition to our sex life/marriage.

It's a heart/mind issue. And for Christians, it becomes a matter of misplaced worship/idolatry/self-reliance.

Pornography treats sex as a commodity - as opposed to being held as sacred.

It's self-centered. It's greedy. It's a lack of mental/physical discipline. It's a fear of missing out. It's a lack of loyalty. It's disrespectful, and it's about gratification outside of one's marriage.

And although I've seen at least two Christian men on this forum defend it, it is not acceptable within our belief system.

Jesus spoke very clearly about what goes on in the mind in terms of adultery, so to disregard this is unbelief.

And I write this as someone who's struggled with sex all my life.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

minimalME said:


> No, I wouldn't choose a partner who believes that pornography is an acceptable addition to our sex life/marriage.
> 
> It's a heart/mind issue. And for Christians, it's becomes a matter of misplaced worship/idolatry/self-reliance.
> 
> ...


I think I pretty much feel this way, as well.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

firefairy said:


> Honestly, I enjoy watching porn occasionally and I wouldn't care if he does or doesn't.. I just don't want to know about it! If it was an open topic and I knew that he watched porn I think it would get in my head and make me feel insecure and uncomfortable. I think some things don't need to be discussed as long as they are not creating issues in the relationship or leading to infedility.


I feel the same way. I don't care if my husband watches _occasionally_ some porn but I don't want to know about it. 

I would feel insecure too. I would feel insecure about my body and my skills at love making.

I feel it would be like a competition. Maybe this doesn't make sense to men, but that's how I feel.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

To be fair, I'm pretty sure a lot of men would feel insecure if their wife watched a whole lot of porn IF it had good looking guys in it, which it absolutely does NOT. Man, they are all gross. I guess that's part of the turn on for guys watching it. The guys are disgusting, usually old and disgusting, and it's like, If he can have sex with women, so can I.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

As long as he is still available to me, I don't mind. I like watching it too. I like watching it together with my partner even more.

the point is porn is not supposed to replace your sex life. If it does that, that's a problem.

Same way the overuse of BOBs (battery operated boyfriend) can make it harder for women to actually enjoy real sex.


----------



## Lance Mannion (Nov 24, 2020)

LisaDiane said:


> I will answer for myself first...
> 
> YES, it would absolutely be ok with me.
> And I think my perspective is very relevant, because you could maybe say that I lost my sex life with my STBX because he wanted porn more than me.
> ...


I have no problem with porn, in principle, but I am concerned about the effects of both porn addiction and porn substitution. So I do see some of the concerns that some women have with porn, just like how some men have an issue with their wives masturbating, both activities can be bad if they bleed of sexual attention from their mates, but if there is no bleed off of desire and attention, then I don't really see the problem with either.


----------



## Lance Mannion (Nov 24, 2020)

Livvie said:


> Well, it's hard to answer because I'm not convinced porn use _wouldn't_ have a negative effect on our sex life.


Everyone can be a scientist in their own homes. Why not run an experiment and find your answer?


----------



## Lance Mannion (Nov 24, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> To be fair, I'm pretty sure a lot of men would feel insecure if their wife watched a whole lot of porn IF it had good looking guys in it, which it absolutely does NOT. Man, they are all gross. I guess that's part of the turn on for guys watching it. The guys are disgusting, usually old and disgusting, and it's like, If he can have sex with women, so can I.


There's a niche of porn which, many suspect, hires gay models to screw the women. Muscle bound guys, good looking faces.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Lance Mannion said:


> I have no problem with porn, in principle, but I am concerned about the effects of both porn addiction and porn substitution. So I do see some of the concerns that some women have with porn, just like how some men have an issue with their wives masturbating, both activities can be bad if they bleed of sexual attention from their mates, but if there is no bleed off of desire and attention, then I don't really see the problem with either.


This is a spin-off thread for WOMEN.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Lance Mannion said:


> Everyone can be a scientist in their own homes. Why not run an experiment and find your answer?


No.


----------



## Lance Mannion (Nov 24, 2020)

Livvie said:


> This is a spin-off thread for WOMEN.


OK, I'll respect the safe space.


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

Years ago when my H and I were still having sex (long story), he used to want to do some things that he had never tried when we were dating. LIke, ejaculate in my breasts and shoot his semen at my face. I felt like it was somewhat degrading and definitely did not like it but I would let him because he seemed so into it. Back then, my kids were still little and I barely had time to watch anything, plus I was ignorant of the burgeoning world of internet porn. Several years later, when I discovered it myself I realized that some of the sex acts that my H was suddenly into were common in porn. At that point, our marriage had taken a huge nose dive and H eventually admitted to a porn addiction. So in answer to OP's question, porn was a major disrupter in my marriage and, even though I now enjoy it occasionally myself, it did much more harm than good for us.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I don't know if it's still that way but for decades it was a tradition in porn to end the film by shooting all over the woman. Honestly I think it kind of says it all about porn and the prevailing attitude it promotes about women, because it is gratuitously degrading and insulting and unpleasant.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

DownByTheRiver said:


> To be fair, I'm pretty sure a lot of men would feel insecure if their wife watched a whole lot of porn IF it had good looking guys in it, which it absolutely does NOT. Man, they are all gross. I guess that's part of the turn on for guys watching it. The guys are disgusting, usually old and disgusting, and it's like, If he can have sex with women, so can I.


My kids father used to say that the reason porn guys are ugly is because your average straight man doesn't want to think about the fact that another man is hot because it makes him question his own sexuality and men don't like that.

Don't know if that's true or not but it was an interesting viewpoint.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

DownByTheRiver said:


> To be fair, I'm pretty sure a lot of men would feel insecure if their wife watched a whole lot of porn IF it had good looking guys in it, which it absolutely does NOT. *Man, they are all gross. *I guess that's part of the turn on for guys watching it. The guys are disgusting, usually old and disgusting, and it's like, If he can have sex with women, so can I.


This explains a lot. Like why average looking guys and old farts think they can actually get a young woman who looks like a 10.

I only watched porn once with my husband in the 70s. It didn't do anything for us other than bore us. It was like what is all of the hubbub about.

Now, solo watching would definitely be a no for me. I would regard it as my husband getting all worked up and then using me as a cumdumpster. Nope. Not going to happen.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> My kids father used to say that the reason porn guys are ugly is because your average straight man doesn't want to think about the fact that another man is hot because it makes him question his own sexuality and men don't like that.
> 
> Don't know if that's true or not but it was an interesting viewpoint.


I actually don't think much goes into the selection process past the size of a guys unit and his ability to perform for a camera crew and director.

Definitely not by women, for women.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I wouldnt be ok with him watching porn no. I wouldnt date or marry a guy who thought it was ok. As I see it, there is nothing good about porn at all. The only people who benefit(or think they do) are those who make lots of money out of it. To me its a real betrayal and its unfaithful and completely disrespectful as well as being very selfish. 
Its so damaging to those who watch it and it destroys lives and marriages. I know 2 marriages myself that ended due to porn. 
It changes the brain, and can stop men from being able to enjoy sex with a real live woman, it skews the way men see women, especially when watched by children. Its highly disrespectful towards women as well, just using them and seeing them as sex objects. These women are all someone elses daughter, grandaughter, sister, partner, niece. They all have value even if they themselves dont feel valuable. 

As has been said its a no no for Christians, Jesus made that crystal clear, but even when I wasnt following God I knew even in my teens that it wasnt something I wanted to have any part in. 
I do feel we need to be careful about what we let in to our minds and thoughts.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

blahfridge said:


> Years ago when my H and I were still having sex (long story), he used to want to do some things that he had never tried when we were dating. LIke, ejaculate in my breasts and shoot his semen at my face. I felt like it was somewhat degrading and definitely did not like it but I would let him because he seemed so into it. Back then, my kids were still little and I barely had time to watch anything, plus I was ignorant of the burgeoning world of internet porn. Several years later, when I discovered it myself I realized that some of the sex acts that my H was suddenly into were common in porn. At that point, our marriage had taken a huge nose dive and H eventually admitted to a porn addiction. So in answer to OP's question, porn was a major disrupter in my marriage and, even though I now enjoy it occasionally myself, it did much more harm than good for us.


Why do you believe a H ejaculating on your breasts is degrading?

Not being a smart alec, really curious to know.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Why do you believe a H ejaculating on your breasts is degrading?
> 
> Not being a smart alec, really curious to know.


Don't forget the face. The body might not be too bad but imagine bringing a woman off in any number of ways and as she reached climax, having her make you kneel and spurting sticky goo on your forehead, eyes and mouth.

Better yet, do your business inside her and then kneel to bring her off orally so she can try and discharge all the goo onto your face and hair.

It might be your kink but I wouldn't like it nor would my wife.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> Don't forget the face. The body might not be too bad but imagine bringing a woman off in any number of ways and as she reached climax, having her make you kneel and spurting sticky goo on your forehead, eyes and mouth.
> 
> Better yet, do your business inside her and then kneel to bring her off orally so she can try and discharge all the goo onto your face and hair.
> 
> It might be your kink but I wouldn't like it nor would my wife.


@ConanHub takes it to a whole new level😂!

Not my kink, but he reminded me I was going to include, 

along with breasts; why would, why do women believe her H ejaculating on her face is degrading? Especially if she is performing oral on him, but in any case?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

The one thing I'd also add; when I perform oral on DW, probably 80% of our encounters, let's just say my mustache and beard are soaked from my enthusiasm and her response which is 100% orgasm, and she's extremely wet.

I don't think her orgasming on my tongue is degrading at all, it's great to me. 👍👍👍👍🙂🙂🙂


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

DownByTheRiver said:


> To be fair, I'm pretty sure a lot of men would feel insecure if their wife watched a whole lot of porn IF it had good looking guys in it, which it absolutely does NOT. Man, they are all gross. I guess that's part of the turn on for guys watching it. The guys are disgusting, usually old and disgusting, and it's like, If he can have sex with women, so can I.


You haven’t seen much porn in the last 20-some year’s have you? LOL

Ron Jeremy retired a long time ago and that era of porn is long gone. 

I’m not saying that every guy is ripped and tan and handsome today, but neither is every woman young and hardbodied and beautiful either.

Today you are just as likely to see a young, muscular, handsome dude with a chunky middle age woman. 

The one credit I will give Internet porn today is it is equal opportunity. There is young, old, fit, fat, beautiful and homely all to be found.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Ejaculating on her face _is_ a little degrading. That’s why you save it for when she’s been a _really_ bad girl and must take her punishment and surrender to your every whim in order to redeem herself _and_ keep her standing of hottest chick in the universe, taken by the manliest man in the world. 🤤 

Never underestimate the power of imagination.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

This might be a spinoff, I don't mean to thread jack.

🙂


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Don't forget the face. The body might not be too bad but imagine bringing a woman off in any number of ways and as she reached climax, having her make you kneel and spurting sticky goo on your forehead, eyes and mouth.
> 
> Better yet, do your business inside her and then kneel to bring her off orally so she can try and discharge all the goo onto your face and hair.
> 
> It might be your kink but I wouldn't like it nor would my wife.


I ejaculate on my wife's face very frequently. Although not all the time of course, since I like to mix it up and variously ejaculate in her vagina, anus, mouth, breasts and sometimes the hair upon her head.

Yet through more than 24 years I haven't ever got her in the eyes, although I have come close on some extremely rare occasions. That said some of it, has occasionally gone up her nose, and she survived (in fact she has found those rare occasions quite funny). Plus she will also happily wait for me to sometimes grab a camera, to get shots of her all sticky and dripping if I like how she looks afterwards. While she even thinks some of those pictures that I have taken are cool.

Now I appreciate that this isn't everyone's cup of tea, yet I've been splattering different women in the face since I was 17, and I haven't encountered any woman I have been with telling me they aren't or weren't okay with it.

As to the idea of it being degrading and or humiliating, that is very much in the eyes of those doing such things. Sure some people get a kick out of it being degrading or humiliating (and more power to them if they like it for that). Although there are also people who don't find it especially degrading and or humiliating at all.

And this is also a variable thing between people, my wife does not want to be spanked at all ever, because she considers that activity to be degrading and humiliating. Yet she's fine with receiving cum facials, rimming me, having me pee on her and in her mouth or other places. So to each their own.

As for my wife she also doesn't have much of an ick factor at all, and when she is aroused no goop or fluid has ever phased her. She and I also like having fluids with sex, since for us sex is meant to be a bit through to a lot messy.

On the idea of a woman splattering me, it's fine and I'm used to it. If I manipulate my wife a certain way she will spray some pee (squirt) and she prefers not to have that happen yet it has happened. On the other hand my wife gushes a bit, she is also a massive internal lube factory, and she produces a lot of her own opaque and slippery goop, quite plentifully when having sex as well. So part of my face always gets "slimed" when I give her oral sex. Plus there are plenty of times when I have given my wife oral sex, after I have cum inside her, so I sometimes get my own stuff as well. Just as she sometimes gets her own stuff, when I pull out of her and ejaculate in her mouth or when we mix up oral amongst penetrative play.

And seeing men splatter women on porn is fine with my wife. Although she does draw the line at porn with aesthetically challenged men and women in it.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

C.C. says ... said:


> Ejaculating on her face _is_ a little degrading. That’s why you save it for when she’s been a _really_ bad girl and must take her punishment and surrender to your every whim in order to redeem herself _and_ keep her standing of hottest chick in the universe, taken by the manliest man in the world. 🤤
> 
> Never underestimate the power of imagination.


THIS is the BEST answer EVER!!!!! 

Lolol!!!!!


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

As long as the porn isn't in any was causing a problem, I'm ok with it. We used to watch separately and together, but there is nothing new under the sun and even the really ...ahem....interesting stuff got boring over the years.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

MJJEAN said:


> and even the really ...ahem....interesting stuff got boring over the years.


Yep.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> This might be a spinoff, I don't mean to thread jack.
> 
> 🙂


Oh, no no, I love all the discussion!!!

Jack away...!!!! Lolol!
(see what I did there...?? I can be fresh too! )


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

LisaDiane said:


> Oh, no no, I love all the discussion!!!
> 
> Jack away...!!!! Lolol!
> (see what I did there...?? I can be fresh too! )


LOL 🙂🙂🙂😘😘


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> The one thing I'd also add; when I perform oral on DW, probably 80% of our encounters, let's just say my mustache and beard are soaked from my enthusiasm and her response which is 100% orgasm, and she's extremely wet.
> 
> I don't think her orgasming on my tongue is degrading at all, it's great to me. 👍👍👍👍🙂🙂🙂


Nor do I find it degrading to take your lover's climax in your mouth. Waiting for them to spew on your face is definitely a kink.

If you don't mind laying back or crouching down, waiting for her to douse your face with body fluids, more power to ya.😉


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Blondilocks said:


> This explains a lot. Like why average looking guys and old farts think they can actually get a young woman who looks like a 10.
> 
> I only watched porn once with my husband in the 70s. It didn't do anything for us other than bore us. It was like what is all of the hubbub about.
> 
> Now, solo watching would definitely be a no for me. I would regard it as my husband getting all worked up and then using me as a cumdumpster. Nope. Not going to happen.


Bingo.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

oldshirt said:


> You haven’t seen much porn in the last 20-some year’s have you? LOL
> 
> Ron Jeremy retired a long time ago and that era of porn is long gone.
> 
> ...


What men think is attractive in men and what women think is attractive in men is usually two different things. There's some more normal looking men in porn today but that doesn't make them attractive.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Squirting sticky goo onto a woman isn't anything done to benefit the woman woman but is something that a woman is expected to just sit there and take. It's disgusting because it's like the man is playing king of the mountain and marking the bedpost. It also makes a huge mess that the woman has to clean up. It's not much different from being waterboarded. It's disrespectful and you all know it. I mean name one good thing about it.


----------



## Imperfections (Nov 26, 2020)

Not to pee pee on the parade or anything..but is this thread really all that different from actual porn that is getting all this bad rap?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Come on ladies...

You all know you want to be hammered into the mattress by a guy who is hung like a moose and looks like one too and then have him hose your face.😉😆

Even if you don't, you know you love watching it happen to women in porn.😋


----------



## Imperfections (Nov 26, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I mean name one good thing about it.


“It feels empowering”, according to wife  I just do what I’m told and try not to argue too much..unless she wants me to argue at her too. In which case I respect her wishes. Lesson no1 in dom/sub behaviour is being respectful when you are asked to disrespect..


----------



## Ms. Hawaii (Mar 28, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Squirting sticky goo onto a woman isn't anything done to benefit the woman woman.


Is this true even when the woman requests it?



DownByTheRiver said:


> It's not much different from being waterboarded.


How can you equate ejaculation on a woman’s face with being WATERBOARDED? 



DownByTheRiver said:


> . I mean name one good thing about it.


Fulfilling your partner’s request of having ... on her face. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Squirting sticky goo onto a woman isn't anything done to benefit the woman woman but is something that a woman is expected to just sit there and take. It's disgusting because it's like the man is playing king of the mountain and marking the bedpost. It also makes a huge mess that the woman has to clean up. It's not much different from being waterboarded. It's disrespectful and you all know it. I mean name one good thing about it.


I always provide a clean warm damp towel for clean up, at least half the time I'm cleaning her up before we shower.

Is that surprising??


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Squirting sticky goo onto a woman isn't anything done to benefit the woman woman but is something that a woman is expected to just sit there and take. It's disgusting because it's like the man is playing king of the mountain and marking the bedpost. It also makes a huge mess that the woman has to clean up. It's not much different from being waterboarded. It's disrespectful and you all know it. I mean name one good thing about it.


She likes it, I like it, now as empty nesters we have naked time when we want.

I guess you're right 😜😜

We've only been married 36 years. Who knew we've been doing it wrong all these years?

Not.

But I always say, each to their own. So in your bed, it's as y'all have worked out what you like.

Us too.
You should expand horizons a bit.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, one post #21 and with one male foot in the door suddenly this thread has become a sausage fest for the next two pages. I was curious to see how long the ladies could discuss in peace


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Imperfections said:


> “It feels empowering”, according to wife  I just do what I’m told and try not to argue too much..unless she wants me to argue at her too. In which case I respect her wishes. Lesson no1 in dom/sub behaviour is being respectful when you are asked to disrespect..


Wow I cant think of anything less 'empowering'.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> Wow, one post #21 and with one male foot in the door suddenly this thread has become a sausage fest for the next two pages. I was curious to see how long the ladies could discuss in peace


Absolutely, go away men this isnt for you.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Diana7 said:


> Absolutely, go away men this isnt for you.


Too late... think we managed to crash the party (again)  

Wait, I'll go and let's see if anyone else follows


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Imperfections said:


> “It feels empowering”, according to wife  I just do what I’m told and try not to argue too much..unless she wants me to argue at her too. In which case I respect her wishes. Lesson no1 in dom/sub behaviour is being respectful when you are asked to disrespect..


Most people aren't into that.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> She likes it, I like it, now as empty nesters we have naked time when we want.
> 
> I guess you're right 😜😜
> 
> ...


Trust me I probably expanded more horizons than you ever have when I was young.

Expanding horizons doesn't mean just putting up with anything your man wants to you. I see we have a couple of masochists on the thread but apart from that I don't know any women who like being jizzed on.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Trust me I probably expanded more horizons than you ever have when I was young.
> 
> Expanding horizons doesn't mean just putting up with anything your man wants to you. I see we have a couple of masochists on the thread but apart from that I don't know any women who like being jizzed on.


you know, ovulation time comes, and all bets are off, lol


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Trust me I probably expanded more horizons than you ever have when I was young.
> 
> Expanding horizons doesn't mean just putting up with anything your man wants to you. I see we have a couple of masochists on the thread but apart from that I don't know any women who like being jizzed on.


Kindly, your response shows limited horizons.

You state beyond two (with the wrong application of the term masochist) you know of no other women, thus you imply that your knowledge makes you an authority to speak for the rest of women worldwide.

And hey, more than me? You might have, I don't know all your details.

I can say it would have to be a great many, done with great appreciation, dedication, and variations in loving women of all ages in my youth.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Of course there are worse things than having to clean it up off of you. One friend of mine got tired of her super squirter because she kept having to clean the ceiling. I mean if sex is just that much of a mess every time, it eventually loses its appeal.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Kindly, your response shows limited horizons.
> 
> You state beyond two (with the wrong application of the term masochist) you know of no other women, thus you imply that your knowledge makes you an authority to speak for the rest of women worldwide.
> 
> It just isn't so.


I know no other women? I've known plenty of women. I speak from my experience just as you speak from yours. I also know that a lot of women don't let their men know when something isn't pleasant to them.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I know no other women? I've known plenty of women. I speak from my experience just as you speak from yours. I also know that a lot of women don't let their men know when something isn't pleasant to them.


Your response indicates two cases of folks who have no issue with a man ejaculating on a woman's face and that you know of no others.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I've had so many women friends and we all talked about this stuff and none of them liked being jizzed on. So I don't know where your assumptions are coming from.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

WandaJ said:


> you know, ovulation time comes, and all bets are off, lol


HA HA HAHAHAHA HA HA ! 🏆

😂


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I also know that a lot of women don't let their men know when something isn't pleasant to them.


that's not my experience. most of my friends would be very vocal to their husbands if they tried to do something that don't want or like.

I think that couples not actually talking and sharing their likes and dislikes it's what causes most of the problems in the bedroom. And they do not talk because of this kind of attitude, shaming if you want to do a little more than what's the society finds acceptable. For me bedroom is a playground for adults, everything goes as long as both sides agree to it. And even if there are things you do not agree on, so they are out of question, but there is no shaming and judging.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I know no other women? I've known plenty of women. I speak from my experience just as you speak from yours. I also know that a lot of women don't let their men know when something isn't pleasant to them.


I'm sure there are, no disagreement really. 

However I'll only speak from personal experience, there are many that have absolutely no problem speaking up, telling a man what they do and don't like, and absolutely give confident guidance in the sack and out.

And I assure you my DW has no qualms telling me this, that, in and out of the beduouir.

We passed the tip toeing around stage years ago.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

What two consenting adults do is their business. Now, if one of them is constantly pressuring the other to do stuff that the other doesn’t feel is right for them, then no. Otherwise …


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Why do you believe a H ejaculating on your breasts is degrading?
> 
> Not being a smart alec, really curious to know.


It's a good question. I think if our relationship had been close and open maybe I would have been okay with it, at least with him shooting on my breasts. But I didn't feel safe and protected with him and I knew that he had huge resentments toward me so ejaculating in my face felt like an act of aggresion.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I've had so many women friends and we all talked about this stuff and none of them liked being jizzed on. So I don't know where your assumptions are coming from.


Ok, I'm not saying you haven't/don't. 

My personal as in first hand experience and knowledge differs.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

blahfridge said:


> It's a good question. I think if our relationship had been close and open maybe I would have been okay with it, at least with him shooting on my breasts. But I didn't feel safe and protected with him and I knew that he had huge resentments toward me so ejaculating in my face felt like an act of aggresion.


I agree that adds another component and is a negative I'd believe. 

However my wife feels safe and secure, and I have no resentments.

And I have no issues and never say no when SHE says she'll be in the bedroom naked, I better be right behind her.

One of my favorite positions, btw. 😎😎


----------



## Imperfections (Nov 26, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Most people aren't into that.


How do you know what ‘most people’ are into?
This must be one very few conservative forums still around when it comes to sex (and politics)..

It’s such a shame some people will never know what other dimensions exist, sex-wise.
Women have been subjugated to horrible things in the past. It can be truly liberating when you find a partner whom you trust enough to take you close to the abyss you are/were most afraid of or always had hangs up about, in a controlled and safe environment. Not talking anything fancy (dungeons & cages) but I am not certain many people even understand what sex is about..Many discuss techniques ad nauseam, penis sizes & shapes, and yes it is about connection and all that stuff, but most of it is very psychological. Particularly when it comes to women’s experience of it. I’m not trying to mansplain it, but once you manage to reach those peaks, you don’t want to climb back down and play in the valley with the kids...I wish somebody taught me those things in school or college instead of finding everything out on my own.

Doesn’t matter. In the spirit of inclusiveness: different strokes, for different folks and whatever rocks one’s boat.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I'm sure there are, no disagreement really.
> 
> However I'll only speak from personal experience, there are many that have absolutely no problem speaking up, telling a man what they do and don't like, and absolutely give confident guidance in the sack and out.
> 
> ...


Let me help you out there, pardner. It's boudoir. Your version looks like some kind of bedouin, camel, sheik thing.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Imperfections said:


> How do you know what ‘most people’ are into?
> This must be one very few conservative forums still around when it comes to sex (and politics)..
> 
> It’s such a shame some people will never know what other dimensions exist, sex-wise.
> ...


Man you don't know anything about me. It's just a fact that not that many people are into b&d although nearly everyone tries it just to see.

But the very fact that as soon as this subject came up of jizzing on the woman, it was quickly followed by people citing b&d only proves my point that it's widely associated with humiliation, which is a huge component of b&d.


----------



## Imperfections (Nov 26, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Man you don't know anything about me. It's just a fact that not that many people are into b&d although nearly everyone tries it just to see.


I wasn’t talking about b&d. Or you. Apologies if it came across as if I did. 
I just piggy-backed off your post to make a general observation.


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I agree that adds another component and is a negative I'd believe.
> 
> However my wife feels safe and secure, and I have no resentments.
> 
> ...


You obviously have a very open, adventurous sex life where anything goes. 😊 
I am interested though in how other women feel about this because I really can't imagine ever actually enjoying having it sprayed all over my face, hair, and up my nose.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Blondilocks said:


> Let me help you out there, pardner. It's boudoir. Your version looks like some kind of bedouin, camel, sheik thing.


Yer slammin' me for spel chek?

I bow to you.

Have you ever done the sheikh and harem girl?

That we haven't done yet but now that I have that thought in my viking mind....

We have done the viking thing....
And I have been her love slave.

I digress..


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Talking about history and the treatment of women, has anyone seen Tudors on Netflix?

Talk about women being taken all the time, wow. Not all was good times. But some are mutual and passionate in the series.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Yer slammin' me for spel chek?
> 
> I bow to you.
> 
> ...


All I'll say is I did use to belly dance.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Come on ladies...
> 
> You all know you want to be hammered into the mattress by a guy who is hung like a moose and looks like one too and then have him hose your face.😉😆
> 
> Even if you don't, you know you love watching it happen to women in porn.😋


Lolol!!!!!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Blondilocks said:


> All I'll say is I did use to belly dance.


I bet you were the hottest!! 👍👍👍


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

WandaJ said:


> you know, ovulation time comes, and all bets are off, lol


OMG!!!!!! Freakin' HYSTERICAL!!!!!!

And yet...SO true...!!! Lolol!!!!!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

This thread is jumping from serious to humorous.

I've never had a lady ask for a Conan facial or even heard of anyone asking someone else for it either in real life.

I have no idea how common it is for women to want it but I've just never encountered it.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

blahfridge said:


> It's a good question. I think if our relationship had been close and open maybe I would have been okay with it, at least with him shooting on my breasts. But I didn't feel safe and protected with him and I knew that he had huge resentments toward me so ejaculating in my face felt like an act of aggresion.


Oh, THIS is a GREAT point about all sex, not just kinky stuff!!


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Talking about history and the treatment of women, has anyone seen Tudors on Netflix?
> 
> Talk about women being taken all the time, wow. Not all was good times. But some are mutual and passionate in the series.


I was wondering if I should start the series. Now I know....


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

The first time a woman about 8 yrs older than me was giving me oral and told me to grab her head with both hands was the great awakening that women can love getting freaky in a good way. I was barely legal.

It took me about .5 seconds to roll with it, and man, she was a great teacher over the next year.

My other girlfriends during that time appreciated the new variations, so none came from porn, is my point.

Before that was run of the mill teen youngsters learning about sex. 

No internet way back then. So porn wasn't the source of inspiration.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

LisaDiane said:


> Oh, THIS is a GREAT point about all sex, not just kinky stuff!!


I can not imagine getting involved in kinky play with someone I do not feel safe and comfortable with.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I just wanted to say TY ladies for being so open and honest here! Much appreciated. Goes to show you that there are as many different views as there are people!


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I am HD in my relationship, so I never think it’s appropriate for the lower drive person to be using porn. And for all the men on this forum who want more sex from their wife, I think you too would be upset if she choose porn instead of you. And before anyone says anything... there is a BIG difference between never refusing your partner and initiating, and choosing your partner for sex.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

jlg07 said:


> I just wanted to say TY ladies for being so open and honest here! Much appreciated. Goes to show you that there are as many different views as there are people!


And again @LisaDiane who is most gracious OP for giving the green light to a somewhat tangential but related series of responses. 

She wins the best host of the day award! 👍👍😘😘🙂🙂


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> And again @LisaDiane who is most gracious OP for giving the green light to a somewhat tangential but related series of responses.
> 
> She wins the best host of the day award! 👍👍😘😘🙂🙂


Thank you, thank you!! I'm always happy to see which direction down the steps the slinky ends up going...Lol!
Besides, everyone here is so interesting, it's awesome to hear everyone's opinions!!!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Imperfections said:


> How do you know what ‘most people’ are into?
> This must be one very few conservative forums still around when it comes to sex (and politics)..
> 
> It’s such a shame some people will never know what other dimensions exist, sex-wise.
> ...


You have been here just 5 days therefore you have made a very wrong conclusion.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I just wish that the men could have just stayed off the thread as they were asked to. Sometimes its just nice to discuss things with us women only.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> Let me help you out there, pardner. It's boudoir. Your version looks like some kind of bedouin, camel, sheik thing.


Have to say you make me laugh more than anyone else here.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

WandaJ said:


> I was wondering if I should start the series. Now I know....


It’s … interesting.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

LisaDiane said:


> Ok...I just HAVE to ask the Final Question about Porn use, now for women...
> 
> Women, would YOU be ok with your partners looking at porn, as long as it didn't affect your relationship negatively in any way...? So, if your guy was into you, loved you, was sexually exciting and available, caring, helpful, etc, but still looked at porn sometimes (and masturbated if he wanted to)...however, he never used porn as a replacement for your sexual relationship...would that be ok...??
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how this thread DEVOLVED  but to get back to the original question... "Would I be okay with my partner looking at porn, as long as it didn't affect your relationship negatively in any way...?"

If my Beloved Buddhist was into me, loved me, was sexually exciting and available, caring, helpful, etc, but still looked at porn sometimes (and masturbated if he wanted to)...but he never used porn as a replacement for our sexual relationship...would that be ok?

I'll be honest--I wouldn't love it, no. I have no big philosophical disagreement with porn. I mean, I think it has a time and place like so many things (for example, if someone is single, has the urge, and is looking for some imagery). But between my Beloved Buddhist and I, I have to be honest--I am a somewhat jealous lover. I don't want to share him; not even as someone imaginary. 

If he wanted to masturbate now and then, I'd be surprised but I would personally prefer sharing sexuality rather than keeping those options from each other. If he wants to see or do something, I want first dibs at showing or doing that with him (and frankly...I am very open-minded). If he's looking for creative ideas, I'd rather think of them together then to have him look at what someone else is doing and wishing we were doing that. If he wanted to look at porn together, I'd do that, but I'll also admit that I think the porn now-a-days is ridiculous. It's just a bunch of genitals and screwing, and I don't find that a "turn on" or something that would enhance or grow or improve my sexuality. Nor do I think EB does.

The one light in this darkness is that we both like girl on girl porn. 

[P.S. My Beloved Buddhist would like me to clarify: ** I ** like girls and so does he, so we can find the same thing beautiful. He doesn't particularly like "two-girls-at-once" fantasies or anything... just saying we both appreciate the curves of the female form.]


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> I just wish that the men could have just stayed off the thread as they were asked to. Sometimes its just nice to discuss things with us women only.


This comment did not add to the discussion so I have removed it.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm fine with it. Doesn't bother me. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

As long as my SO includes me I’m ok with it. If it’s something hidden or I’m excluded then it’s a problem.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

DownByTheRiver said:


> ... One friend of mine got tired of her* super squirter* because she kept having to *clean the ceiling*. ...


Woooow....


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I also know that a lot of women don't let their men know when something isn't pleasant to them.


I have no doubt that some women do that.

That said my wife isn't one of them, that's why I know she doesn't want to be spanked, doesn't like vibrators and isn't into the other things she isn't into.

She feels safe with me because I don't think she is disgusting, in ways that she doesn't feel safe with some of her friends.



DownByTheRiver said:


> I've had so many women friends and we all talked about this stuff and none of them liked being jizzed on. So I don't know where your assumptions are coming from.


My wife tells me that some of her friends have talked about such things, yet she says she doesn't tell them what she thinks.

I mean she has one friend who told her that her husband is so disgusting because he tried to pee on her back when they were having a shower. So she certainly isn't comfortable telling that friend, that she is happy to put on a show of pissing standing up for me and that she lets me pee in her mouth.

She has had some other friends who have told her that anal sex is disgusting and that no women like it. So she doesn't tell them that she has been doing it mostly several times a week for almost 24 years, that she enjoys it, sometimes orgasms from doing it, and is happy to stick her tongue in my anus.

And the reason she doesn't tell her friends that she enjoys, the smorgasbord of other sexual acts that we share. Is because she doesn't care to be shamed by them.

She doesn't feel safe to be honest about the pleasure she gets from sex. She doesn't want them to judge her, she doesn't want them to think she is disgusting and she doesn't want them to think she is a terrible person. When she isn't disgusting and isn't a terrible person for enjoying the sex she enjoys.

And that judgement and shaming is still out there, even this discussion has plenty of that kind of shaming as well.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

There was no element of shaming in my group. It was more just bouncing things off each other.


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

Well now I feel kind of shamed, lol. I think it’s wonderful @Personal that you and your wife are so bonded in your sex life. But everyone has their own comfort zone and it usually stems from past negative or positive experiences.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

I don’t understand all the “shooting of the face” and “shooting on the breasts” talk. I prefer to shoot in her mouth, anything less is a dealbreaker, lol. 

As for porn, the debate will rage on. Although I will say that I’m not at all surprised by the responses here. Lines drawn in the sand, and this nor the hundreds of future threads on porn will not change anyone’s opinion. 

@LisaDiane when your day comes, you will have no problems dating. You are very open minded, and will be successful navigating the modern day dating scene.

Oh wait, this thread was for women only?? Damn...


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

pastasauce79 said:


> I feel the same way. I don't care if my husband watches _occasionally_ some porn but I don't want to know about it.
> 
> I would feel insecure too. I would feel insecure about my body and my skills at love making.
> 
> I feel it would be like a competition. *Maybe this doesn't make sense to men, but that's how I feel.*


Some men understand it. Some might even reasonably predict his partner might feel that way (or not feel that way).

Some men would care enough about his partner’s feeling and little enough about porn to give up porn entirely, no questions asked. Some might prefer to address the underlying issues, and try to navigate the subtle trade-offs of being himself vs who his partner (or his partner’s fears and anxiety) wants him to be; IME, the cost of surrendering anything to another’s fears and anxiety can be quite high, and degrade relationships over time....there is a better way to close the gap.

And of course, some men are oblivious to such feelings in their partners, or don’t give a damn.

I’ll say this, it’s possible to be head over heels in love with a woman, and find her the most desirable and sexually fulfilling person in the world to spend time with, being physically and mentally being intimate. And, yet, one can at times involuntarily feel physical desire and an urge to masturbate that doesn’t involve his partner, and doesn’t lower his partners worth in any way, even when visual material is used. IMHO, strong biological urges are wired into our brains pretty strongly. Maybe this sounds like excuses or justifications, but what I’m trying to say is maybe it’s possible to attach too much significance to the “comparisons to the porn star”, giving it way more significance than what is really going on inside the mind and body of one’s partner. For some, fantasy is far less attractive than a real life partner.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> There was no element of shaming in my group. It was more just bouncing things off each other.


it doesn’t have to be shaming. Most of us won’t share things that we think others in the group won’t approve. Not just on sex.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Diana7 said:


> *You have been here just 5 days* therefore you have made a very wrong conclusion.


Yeah, right. lol 

@Imperfections , your slip is showing.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

I have started the spinoff of the spinoff in Ladies Lounge - How much do you share with your girlfriends? Since we have so many opposite answers here, it would be nice to hear more voices.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I bet you were the hottest!! 👍👍👍


LOL. I was, I was! I only learned how to dance for my husband. Never performed for another soul except for the ladies in my classes.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

What an amazing gift for your husband! 😌



Blondilocks said:


> LOL. I was, I was! I only learned how to dance for my husband. Never performed for another soul except for the ladies in my classes.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Imperfections said:


> *Not to pee pee on the parade or anything*..but is this thread really all that different from actual porn that is getting all this bad rap?


Too funny!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> LOL. I was, I was! I only learned how to dance for my husband. Never performed for another soul except for the ladies in my classes.


Mrs. Conan practiced Hawaiian hip movement type dancing for me. She never got very far because I couldn't keep my hands off her!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Of course there are worse things than having to clean it up off of you. One friend of mine got tired of her super squirter because *she kept having to clean the ceiling. I* mean if sex is just that much of a mess every time, it eventually loses its appeal.


Well, that's where she went wrong. It was his mess so he should have had to get on the ladder and clean it up. I hope your friend found her balls.

Considering the typical ejaculate load is between 1.25 - 5ml (which translates to around 1 teaspoon at the higher end), I don't think any woman is in danger of drowning. I'm sure some guys will be disappointed to learn that they're not shooting a Big Gulp. 

It is curious about the marking of territory, though. And, if it is about domination then it's rather pathetic. It's not like they just scaled Mt. Everest or Kilimanjaro or fought a grizzly. Then again, I guess people have to celebrate the small victories, too.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

RebuildingMe said:


> I don’t understand all the “shooting of the face” and “shooting on the breasts” talk. I prefer to shoot in her mouth, anything less is a dealbreaker, lol.
> 
> As for porn, the debate will rage on. Although I will say that I’m not at all surprised by the responses here. Lines drawn in the sand, and this nor the hundreds of future threads on porn will not change anyone’s opinion.
> 
> ...


It isn't in the Ladies Lounge, so I say all's fair.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm still tripping about ceiling shooter.😳


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

I was going to respond to the original post but just glancing at the last few posts I'm not even sure what the topic is now. Time for virtual learning and home schooling shortly so probably need to get in a different frame of mind anyway...


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Ugh. 

*NOTE TO SELF*: Don't sit down with a breakfast muffin and start to read what you _*thought*_ was a lively discussion among women about porn use that somehow devolved - very quickly - into a bunch of knuckle-draggers all bragging about their nasty splooge and where they like to shoot it.

Seriously. GAG.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

LoL! 😱


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

thefam said:


> I was going to respond to the original post but just glancing at the last few posts I'm not even sure what the topic is now. Time for virtual learning and home schooling shortly so probably need to get in a different frame of mind anyway...


Still the original topic with a few sidebars. So, do you like your husband watching porn?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Ugh.
> 
> *NOTE TO SELF*: Don't sit down with a breakfast muffin and start to read what you _*thought*_ was a lively discussion among women about porn use that somehow devolved - very quickly - into a bunch of knuckle-draggers all bragging about their nasty splooge and where they like to shoot it.
> 
> Seriously. GAG.


Come on! You know any thread with the word porn in it is going to attract guys like flies to horse****. Don't try to play Pollyanna on me, now.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> Still the original topic with a few sidebars. So, do you like your husband watching porn?


Absolutely not. I think its demeaning and exploitive on both sides. It cheapens an act that is meant to be the height of intimacy and bonding in marriage.

I would love to make videos solo or together that he could watch to his hearts content but that usually always comes back to bite you.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

WandaJ said:


> it doesn’t have to be shaming. Most of us won’t share things that we think others in the group won’t approve. Not just on sex.


None of the women in my circle would have given a damn if anybody approved or not.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Blondilocks said:


> Well, that's where she went wrong. It was his mess so he should have had to get on the ladder and clean it up. I hope your friend found her balls.
> 
> Considering the typical ejaculate load is between 1.25 - 5ml (which translates to around 1 teaspoon at the higher end), I don't think any woman is in danger of drowning. I'm sure some guys will be disappointed to learn that they're not shooting a Big Gulp.
> 
> It is curious about the marking of territory, though. And, if it is about domination then it's rather pathetic. It's not like they just scaled Mt. Everest or Kilimanjaro or fought a grizzly. Then again, I guess people have to celebrate the small victories, too.


I agree with everything you just said and think you nailed it. I'd like to think my friends did have him clean her ceiling but it was her ceiling. He was a very unusual example. I'm surprised she didn't get pregnant despite taking birth control. I just hope she was quick enough to get out of the way and I assume she was if it was making it all the way to the ceiling. 

I too view it as a pathetic display at dominance and I know most of them got it from porn. It should be noted that not all guys find it necessary to do that. It was pretty rare in my own personal experience, but honestly if someone pointed it at me I would have grabbed it and pointed it right back at them. I didn't mind natural accidents.


----------



## Imperfections (Nov 26, 2020)

Blondilocks said:


> Yeah, right. lol
> 
> @Imperfections , your slip is showing.


Why would you think I would need to hide or pretend?
Just because I don’t post, doesn’t mean I don’t read or think about stuff that I find useful or helpful to think about. But you are right, this is probably not the right place for me xx


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

@DownByTheRiver 

I told my partner your story and she was wondering if the guy each day went "Well today, I'm going to sprogg even higher!" because seriously he's got some serious ball-pumps on that thing, probably would blind someone from across the room. Or better yet, if he does it in a restaurant it could probably function as artillery as it shoots up and lands on someone who wouldn't believe such a trajectory.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

@DownByTheRiver , just for discussion sake, isn't the point of dominance sometimes the point as part of a mutually great encounter?

I'm not saying all the time, and for me I get my cues from DW, as to how she wants it a lot of times, actually most of the time.

Let's just say, during good old missionary, a good pounding if you will, how does dominance not be present?

Truly interested in logical answer, not being a smartass or knuckle dragger.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Yeah, and you know he wasn't anyone dominant acting or any of that. He was actually a pretty beta guy, a real quiet guy. I just think it was beyond his control. Thank the Lord she didn't have a ceiling fan.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> I'm still tripping about ceiling shooter.😳


Maybe he was hanging from the chandelier?? or a trampoline???
otherwise, she'd better not have been in front of it anyway!!!! Could put an eye out with that thing....


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> None of the women in my circle would have given a damn if anybody approved or not.


but if you know that one of your friends has such a strong attitude as you do, towards something they like, they will just not mention it. Not because they want your approval, just to avoid akwardness. human nature.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Wanda, you are reading me soooo wrong most of the time. Making so many false assumptions.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Wanda, you are reading me soooo wrong most of the time. Making so many false assumptions.


you are coming here very strongly, so I am responding to it. I apologize if it comes too strongly too.

But everything aside - seeing how most people (not just here on the forum, in general) see certain sexual practices as disgusting or porn like, most women will keep these likes to themselves. I certainly do (besides that one high school friend, lol)


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Well, maybe your timid friends do and maybe you do, but my friends don't. I've always been who they want to talk to about just about anything. My crowd has always been unconventional. 

And I'm struggling with "see certain practices as disgusting or porn like." Sex is pornlike. What is disgusting is subjective and I've talked very little about what I personally think about all this stuff. Mostly I reference what I've observed throughout my lifetime with friends and acquaintances. 

And while we're on this thread, I've had a lot of male friends who talked a lot about sex to me, friends. They were typically more explicit than the close women friends talking about what they were doing. I always had guys who considered me their best friend, even if I only considered them "a" friend, and would tell me anything.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Well, maybe your timid friends do and maybe you do, but my friends don't. I've always been who they want to talk to about just about anything. My crowd has always been unconventional.
> 
> And I'm struggling with "see certain practices as disgusting or porn like." Sex is pornlike. What is disgusting is subjective and I've talked very little about what I personally think about all this stuff. Mostly I reference what I've observed throughout my lifetime with friends and acquaintances.
> 
> And while we're on this thread, I've had a lot of male friends who talked a lot about sex to me, friends. They were typically more explicit than the close women friends talking about what they were doing. I always had guys who considered me their best friend, even if I only considered them "a" friend, and would tell me anything.


And you keep coming strong. My friends are timid, got it. 

The sentance about certain practices is not about you, it is general statement. I agree that what's disgusting is subjective.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I would just stop trying to make assumptions about who I am and assuming that my friends are of the same ilk as your friends.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I would just stop trying to make assumptions about who I am and assuming that my friends are of the same ilk as your friends.


I am sorry, but you are the one who just made assumptions about my friends, remember? "timid". You like to dish out, but can not take it back,

I am out.


----------



## Ms. Hawaii (Mar 28, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I would just stop trying to make assumptions about who I am and assuming that my friends are of the same ilk as your friends.


But...... you’re the one who started making assumptions about other people. Naturally, people reading are also gonna make assumptions about you and your friends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

WandaJ said:


> I am sorry, but you are the one who just made assumptions about my friends, remember? "timid". You like to dish out, but can not take it back,
> 
> I am out.


You are the one who keeps starting it. It's been all week.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Ms. Hawaii said:


> But...... you’re the one who started making assumptions about other people. Naturally, people reading are also gonna make assumptions about you and your friends.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always try to qualify my opinions by using words like most or many. We're all entitled to our opinions so it shouldn't matter.


----------



## Imperfections (Nov 26, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> but honestly if someone pointed it at me I would have grabbed it and pointed it right back at them.


I came back to sign out and this is what I find  what happened?
Shall we all calm down and stop pointing ****s at people for a second?
It is all good. That’s why sometimes having a dominant man is not the worst idea. Nobody is going to point anything at anyone if they don’t want to be pointed at. Or shoot anything if they don’t want to be shot at. I think we came a long way in society to voice and express different preferences without being shamed for them.
Now I’m out.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Wanda, you are reading me soooo wrong most of the time. Making so many false assumptions.


It is sometimes hard to convey through the keyboard accurately.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

this was my favorite read of the day.....lol

Just a couple side comment:

My wife has no issue if I watch porn, but she does not want me to seek her out to get off afterwards. That makes her feel used

I dont cum on her face ever, but she has said that seeing a man ejaculate is very arousing, especially if she knows it is from her turning him on. I think it really depends on the person, not all women like it and not all hate it.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm not crazy about porn because I think there's a dehumanizing element to it that interferes with partner intimacy. 

I'm not much of a porn watcher, but I have watched it and find that when I'm bonded to a partner and having sex with him i have little to no interest in it. It just feels empty to me. These days while I'm open to different positions I much prefer the ones where we can look each other in the face because the intimacy is important to me. Fortunately I seem to have found someone who feels the same way.

I suppose I could tolerate a little use on his end...I have no to desire to police anyone anyway. But I have no interest in a heavy porm user.

Having said that i have no judgements for couples who have mutually agreeable porn use.

I'd like to add that i appreciate the men who are willing to actually discuss this, because I've observed in the past that when the subject of porn comes up some men seem to panic over the idea that their God given right to porn is being questioned. Thoughtful discussion is always nice 🙂


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

lifeistooshort said:


> I'd like to add that i appreciate the men who are willing to actually discuss this, because I've observed in the past that when the subject of porn comes up some men seem to panic over the idea that their God given right to porn is being questioned. Thoughtful discussion is always nice 🙂


Interesting. It seems to me like it's the women who are always shutting down the sex talk. Not every guy who wants to talk about such things is a pervert.


----------



## Lance Mannion (Nov 24, 2020)

Sfort said:


> Not every guy who wants to talk about such things is a pervert.


Speak for yourself! :}


----------

